# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 1841 - 2 ADSL - 2 ISP - Load Balance per Session

## d.stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα, 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να καταφέρων να επιτύχω load balancing με round robin μεταξύ 2 ADSL γραμμών για κάθε session από διαφορετικό PC του εσωτερικού δικτύου:



Για παράδειγμα, αν έχουμε 3 sessions που έχουν να γίνουν initiate από 2 PC:

- HTTP Session 
- FTP Session 

Τα οποία γίνονται initiate με την σειρά όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα:
1. HTTP Session από το 1ο PC
2. HTTP Session από το 2ο PC
3. HTTP Session από το 3ο PC

Τα 2 PC βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικό VLAN. 

Πως μπορεί να επιτευχθεί Load Balancing μεταξύ των 2 ADSL γραμμών για καλύτερο bandwidth utilization ? 
Από όσο γνωρίζω θα χρειαστεί η χρήση route maps, μπορεί να δώσει κανείς sample configuration για το τι πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## arisgr

Για δες αυτο:




> route-map DSL1 permit 10
> match ip address 1
> match interface Dialer1
> !
> route-map DSL2 permit 10
> match ip address 2
> match interface Dialer2
> !
> ip nat inside source route-map DSL1 interface Dialer1 overload
> ...

----------


## nstamoul

Έχε  υπ' οψιν  σου ότι με τις συμβατικές μεθόδους κάνεις απλά load share και όχι load balance. 

Μπορείς δηλαδή να στείλες έναν χρήστη από τη μία γραμμή και έναν από την άλλη αλλά μπορεί ο 1ος να τερματίσει την 1η γραμμή και ο 2ος να κάνει ένα telnet session και να καταναλώνει 15Kbps.

Για πραγματικό load balance πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τη λύση του PFR  . Το configuration του είναι αρκετά μεγάλο αλλά not too bad.

----------


## purpleaura

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk36...80094820.shtml

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/ios-...balancing.html

Enjoy.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

*@nstamoul*:Συμφωνώ ότι είναι load sharing και όχι load balancing. 
Για να κάνω simulate load balancing και να αποφύγω το σενάριο που περιγράφεις - δηλαδή ένας χρήστης να καταναλώσει όλο το bandwidth της μίας ADSL - σκεφτόμουν να εφαρμόσω QoS σε κάθε Dialer.

*@arisgr*: Αν θέλω να ανοίξω πόρτα προς το LAN 

```
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.12 8080 interface Dialer0 443
```

, με το NAT με route maps πώς γίνεται;

----------


## arisgr

Γιατι να το κανεις με route map? Τα static entries μπορουν να συνυπαρχουν με τα παραπανω.
Τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις?

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Αν συνυπάρχουν , τότε OK - θέλω να έχω access σε ένα PC (ssh) από το Internet.

----------


## purpleaura

https://supportforums.cisco.com/docs/DOC-5061

----------


## SfH

Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να υλοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο ( per-connection load-sharing με nat σε διαφορετική source ip ) στην πράξη. Αρκετές εφαρμογές χρησιμοποιούν πολλαπλά connections προς πολλαπλούς διαφορετικούς servers και τρώνε φρίκη όταν βλέπουν τον ίδιο χρήστη από 2 διαφορετικές ip. Επίσης πιθανώς  να έχεις πρόβλημα με dns-based CDNs. Το pfr, ανάλογα πώς θα το ρυθμίσεις, είναι επίσης επιρρεπές στο ίδιο πρόβλημα. Θα μπορούσες να το βάλεις να κάνει policy-based routing βάση της source ip, αλλά εφόσον μιλάμε για 1 μόνο router, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα να το κάνεις μέσο pfr.

Ιδανικά, αν και χάνεις λίγο σε αποδοτικότητα , είναι καλύτερο απλά να βγάζεις άλλους hosts από άλλα routes. Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις με 2 τρόπους. Ο ένας είναι με policy-based routing και ο άλλος είναι με VRFs. Αν τερματίζεις τα vlans στο router, θες layer3 isolation μεταξύ τους και δε σε νοιάζει το wan redundancy, είναι λίγο καθαρότερο το δεύτερο σα λύση.

----------


## arisgr

Παιδια, κοιτωντας καλυτερα το παραδειγμα που παραθεσα παραπανω μου γεννατε μια απορια οσον αφορα τον τροπο λειτουργιας του.
Και εξηγουμαι:
Εχουμε 2 default routes στο routing table και 2 vlan στο LAN(τα οποια αναφερονται στις ACL 1 και 2)
Αν κανει Initiate ενα session καποιος host στο vlan1, θα γινει routed τυχαια σε ενα απο τα δυο default routes. Αν επιλεχθει το δευτερο route (προς dialer2) τοτε δεν θα αποτυχει το NAT μιας και κανενα απο τα δυο route-map δεν επιτρεπει τον συνδιασμο ACL1-dialer2 ??

----------


## arisgr

SFH μπορεις να μου δωσεις τα φωτα σου??

----------


## SfH

Για το nat, μπορείς να κάνεις match μόνο το interface ή και τα 2 vlan ( και το interface ). Όπως το έχεις γράψει, ναι, θα ισχύει αυτό που λες.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Με το παρακάτω configuration δεν θα παίζω?

http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support...ite=smartnavRD

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Για να παίζουν τα route-maps:

route-map DSL1 permit 10
match ip address 1 or 2 
match interface Dialer1
!
route-map DSL2 permit 10
match ip address 1 or 2
match interface Dialer2
!
ip nat inside source route-map DSL1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip nat inside source route-map DSL2 interface Dialer2 overload
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dialer 1
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dialer 2

----------

